# FourCountryGals Girls



## utahgal (Sep 16, 2012)

Have a few pic to post of our girls that are due anywhere from mid Feb. to middle of March. At the moment the only one I am sure of is the Alpine. (don't have my book with me at the moment) She is our problem child as in a pain to catch and handle. Not sure how this kidding is going to go with her. Guess have to wait and see.
This is Zena. She is due around middle of Feb. I really hope this weather shapes up. I don't think we have been above 0 for about 2 months now and the norm is has been around between 10-15 BELOW zero. Will get rest of pics up in another post.


----------



## utahgal (Sep 16, 2012)

Here are a couple pics of our pygmies. Susie is gray and mom to the honey colored one called Honey. Last year Susie had quads and from the looks of her, she is on track for quads again. This will be Honey's first kidding but looks like at least twins.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

When is Susie due? I'm starting to wonder if my Bee is cookin' quads in there, she looks pretty similar to Susie right now 

Happy kidding!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Goodluck! Happy kidding!


----------



## utahgal (Sep 16, 2012)

If our dates are correct, Susie is due about the middle of march. The doorway to their sheltered area is 18" wide. Last year just before she kidded, she wiggled to get thru the doorway. Right now, she still has a couple inches clearance.

This pic is from last yrs. quads just to give you an idea of the door and shelter size.


----------



## utahgal (Sep 16, 2012)

Here are the rest of our family: black one is Posey, multi brown is Annie, and our first timer, Abby, the brown/white. Posey was the uninterested mom and decent milker. Annie was semi interested and not a milker but good foster mom for Posey's. Oh and we can't forget coco. She is also due long about mid of March. This will be her first also.


----------



## utahgal (Sep 16, 2012)

I know I have seen this in one of the many posts I have read, but I'll be darned if I can find it again. It had to do with expecting does "talking" real low and deep in their throats. Any ideas on how long before they kid they start to do that? Our nubian doe was "talking" when I walked out. She saw me and tried to get up and decided I wasn't worth it. She is really uncomfortable but no pooch looking like anytime soon. She is due around the 11th or so of Feb.


----------



## utahgal (Sep 16, 2012)

Here is our Alpine due 11 of Feb.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice pictures! I sure love the pygmies. They are too cute. Good luck with the kidding and I hope everything goes well.


----------



## utahgal (Sep 16, 2012)

French Alpine kid watch officially starts today (and tonight). Probably need to put at least one of the nubians on that list also. Not so much her as this is not her first. Will get pics of the Alpine, Zena, today with morning chores. Have to get HER picture window boarded up and fresh straw in the shelter. Our "Grab-n-Go" bag is ready for us to grab and go. The main kidding/lambing box has the rest of the stuff that will not be needed until after birthing and not as critical to have by our side.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

How cute, the pygmys sure look 'wide loads' :laugh: can't wait to see baby pics.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Very nice girls you have. Thanks for the photos! Hope all goes well with the babies


----------



## utahgal (Sep 16, 2012)

OK folks, here are the girls that are in the spotlight for the next week or so!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## utahgal (Sep 16, 2012)

I think our Alpine has read the Goats Oath. She is due today, 2-11-13 and she is munching happily on hay. She is spending a lot of time in here shelter which is not like her. Not sure if it was because of the fresh straw, or its dark and warmer in there with a NE wind blowing about 10 MPH and a temp. of 31. Trying to decide if I want to do a 2 hour check thru the night or if I want to sleep in the truck next to her pen. Unless she gets down to business and puts some effort into this project. i think she will be on her own tonight.


----------



## utahgal (Sep 16, 2012)

ok troups, one of our nubians is showing a "string" of mucus. Birthing time is drawing ny///// more later with pics I hope I am here alone


----------



## utahgal (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey all, she had 2 Healthy bouncing baby boys, 9lbs and 9.5 lbr. Second was the 9.5 lbr and was breech with one leg presented. Had to go in and find the other one and then was scared to death I may have broken it or hurt mama. Baby up and nursing with no ill effects and mama seems ok also. First time having to go after one, and it is scarey . Think I need to give her a shot of LA200 yet.
Pictures are still on camera but will be here shortly.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh yes, pics.....wow those are big babies aren't they?


----------

